# Klickpedale nichts für MTB?



## Radler4ever (31. März 2014)

Hallo, 
ich beginne  gerade mit dem  MTB um und habe in diversen Quellen gelesen, man sollte nicht mit Klickpedale starten.
Das verderbe beim Lernen den Stil.
Was meint Ihr?

Rainer


----------



## sarakosa (31. März 2014)

Da hast du aber ne Frage gestellt. Hier bricht gleich der Glaubenskrieg aus! 
Aber ich Versuch mal zu antworten. Es gibt sogenannte Technikkurse für's MTB. In der Regel finden die immer ohne Klickpedale statt. Wer die gezeigten Techniken ohne Klickpedale beherrscht, kann sie später in der Regel auch mit Klickpedale. Ob das aber zwingend nötig ist? Bin 2003 zum MTB gekommen und von Anfang an mit Klickpedalen gefahren (mit schmerzlichen Erfahrungen). Für mein neues Bike habe ich mir jetzt normale Pedale gekauft. Mal sehen wie ich damit zurecht komme. 


Gesendet von meinem C64


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (31. März 2014)

man kann die richtige technik mit klicks lernen. sicher lernstgg du sie aber auf flats. wenn du die technik beherrschst, kannst du sie auch mit klicks.

oder man geht einfach radfahren und vergisst die meinung anderer


----------



## uncle_ffm (31. März 2014)

Hi
Ich denke dass es am Anfang mit flats einfacher ist. Sobald du dann sicherer unterwegs bist, kannst du ja dann die klick versuchen.
Ich fahre lieber mit flats, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen. 
Cheers


----------



## f0ri (31. März 2014)

Ich hab direkt mit Klicks angefangen und letzte Woche (nach 4 Jahren) auf Flat umgestiegen weil ich endlich technisch sauberer fahren lernen möchte. Musste nach der ersten Tour feststellen, dass ich doch vieles nicht "richtig" kann.


----------



## hulster (2. April 2014)

radler4711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich beginne  gerade mit dem  MTB um und habe in diversen Quellen gelesen, man sollte nicht mit Klickpedale starten.
> Das verderbe beim Lernen den Stil.
> Was meint Ihr?
> ...



Mal ohne die Grundsatzdiskussion - Bist du vorher schon Klickies gefahren? Wenn nicht - dann auf jeden Fall ohne. Sonst hast du noch ne zusätzlich erschwerende Komponente.
Wenn wohl, dann benutzt mal die Suchfunktion. Wurde schon ne Menge hier und in anderen Subforen geschrieben.
Von meiner Seite nen anderer Aspekt - wenn du nicht ausgesprochen leistungsambitioniert bzw. Rennen fahren willst, wirst du ohne Klickies auf jeden Fall erstmal mehr Spaß und Sicherheitsgefühl haben. 
ABER ab und zu haut man sich schon mal die Pins in die Unterschenkel.


----------



## kordesh (2. April 2014)

> Ich hab direkt mit Klicks angefangen und letzte Woche (nach 4 Jahren) auf Flat umgestiegen weil ich endlich technisch sauberer fahren lernen möchte. Musste nach der ersten Tour feststellen, dass ich doch vieles nicht "richtig" kann.



Kannst du das mal näher erläutern? Mich interessiert das sehr. Bin nämlich auch von Anfang an auf Klickies unterwegs und so langsam wird es technische bei mir


----------



## ron101 (2. April 2014)

Ich habe mit Klick angefangen, 15 Jahre lang, und bin nacher auf Flat umgestiegen.

Kannst Dich ja mal durch den Thread lesen :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfrage-klickschuhe-oder-nicht.647332/page-12#post-11843570

Cheers
ron


----------



## f0ri (2. April 2014)

kordesh schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal näher erläutern? Mich interessiert das sehr. Bin nämlich auch von Anfang an auf Klickies unterwegs und so langsam wird es technische bei mir



Stichworte sind hier in meinem Fall Bunny Hopp , springen und das ziehen bei steilen Passagen bergauf. 

Mit Klickies ging das alles "einfacher" da das Bike an den Füßen hängt. 

Ich habe so nie auf die richtige Stellung der Füße achten müssen oder Körperspannung aufbauen damit das Bike mir auch folgt.

Da mache ich vom Spaßfaktor her  jetzt einen Schritt zurück weil ich die Basics jetzt erlernen muss. 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumsfalara (2. April 2014)

Hm, ich fahr seit 13 Jahren mit Klickies. Habe neulich mal Flats ausprobiert: Ich finde es ist eher andersrum, auf Flats klappen viele Sachen wesentlich einfacher als mit Klickies. Hinterrad versetzen geht Beispielsweise wesentlich einfacher als mit Klickies.


Pauschal kann man das mit der richtigen Technik denke ich nicht sagen.


----------



## f0ri (3. April 2014)

Bumsfalara schrieb:


> Hm, ich fahr seit 13 Jahren mit Klickies. Habe neulich mal Flats ausprobiert: Ich finde es ist eher andersrum, auf Flats klappen viele Sachen wesentlich einfacher als mit Klickies. Hinterrad versetzen geht Beispielsweise wesentlich einfacher als mit Klickies.
> 
> 
> Pauschal kann man das mit der richtigen Technik denke ich nicht sagen.



Deswegen hatte ich ja geschrieben "in meinem Fall" - nicht dass es hier wieder zum großen Konflikt der Religionen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (3. April 2014)

Wenn Du hauptsächlich auf Forstwegen unterwegs bist.
Wenn Du beim Hochfahren gerne in den Wiegetritt gehst.
Dann starte mit Klickpedalen.

Wenn Du hauptsächlich auf Singletrails, DH mässigen Abfahrten und Pumptracks unterwegs bist.
Dann starte mit Flats

Cheers
ron


----------



## Tomak (4. April 2014)

....wenn Du Deine Beine rasierst, dann starte mit Klickies.....

Im Ernst, ich fahre seit es die Klickdinger gibt damit rum.....und das ist schon verdammt lang. Heute würde ich den Beginn mit Flats empfehlen, da wie schon geschrieben bestimmte Grundtechniken (die mir auch fehlen) erlernt werden.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Mr.Penguin (4. April 2014)

Jerome Clementz (Bester Endurofahrer ) fährt mit Klickies. Diese Stigmatisierung gegen Klickies ist schon übertrieben. Auch manche  DH-Fahrer benutzen Klicks.
Fahrtechnik lernen geht sicher besser mit Flats - oder ganz extrem Bärentatze: Dann hast du minimalen Grip 

Ich persönlich fühle mich auf Klicks einfach sicherer. Mir sind sie schon so ins Fleisch übergegangen, dass ich in keiner Situation nicht rechtzeitg absetze, selbst beim misslungenen Wheelie nach hinten - dafür ist das reinkommen immer etwas verzögert! Zum Üben aber habe ich einen Satz V8-Kopien von Wellgo und benutze dann meine Adidas-Schuhe mit flacher, kaum profilierter Sohle... keine Ahnung, ob die brauchbar sind, ich möchte nicht extra 70€ für Flat-Schuhe ausgeben!

Bunnyhop kann ich mit beiden so ziemlich gleich gut oder schlecht. Ich komm nicht besonders hoch, aber bei den Clickies ist bei höheren Kickern ein Zug nach oben sowieso oben tödlich! Ich winkele den Fuß an wie bei Flats. Hinterradversetzen im Flachen bekomme ich (noch) mit Flats garnicht gut hin, aber ich sollte bei Clickies das Rad nicht zur Seite ziehen, sondern die Bewegung aus der Hüfte kommen lassen. Dann wiederum weiß ich nicht, wieviel mehr Grip ich haben könnte....


----------



## Ropo123 (4. April 2014)

Ja viele Pros fahren mit Clickies, aber gelernt haben es sicher die meisten auf Flats!?


----------



## ron101 (5. April 2014)

Es sind Profis bei denen zählt jede Sekunde, daher sind viele von denen mit Klicks unterwegs.
Die Kurbeln auch noch wenn unsereins bereits am bremsen sind ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Mr.Penguin (5. April 2014)

Ist das wirklich der Hauptgrund  Hätte ich garnicht gedacht. Mir persönlich gefällt es einfach "Locked-in" zu sein. Kurbeln macht damit aber auch etwas mehr Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (6. April 2014)

Es geht ja nicht um die Sekunden, sondern dass man bei langen steilen Anstiegen andere Muskeln benutzt und so oben auf dem Berg frisch ankommt und nach dem Berg weiter fährt, als ob nichts gewesen wäre.
Während alle anderen sich mit brennenden Oberschenkeln im 1. Gang den Berg hoch schuften - das muss echt anstrengend sein? 

Und Klickies helfen sogar bei Fahrtechnik, da man an sehr steilen Passagen einfach kurzzeitig mehr Power hat.
Also bei kleinen Gängen dreht das HR durch und mit nem größeren schafft man es irgendwann nicht mehr und bergauf unter Last schalten iss nicht. Mit Klickies geht auch hier mehr.

Nur wenn man keine Klickies gewöhnt ist, hat man ohne die mehr Spass, bzw man traut sich mehr.


----------



## Baxter75 (6. April 2014)

bin jetzt nach einigen Jahren von Klickis auf Flats beim Enduro umgestiegen ..muss sagen ..ich persönlich fühle mich jetzt sicherer,grad bei extremen Situationen ..Es muss halt jeder selber wissen ,mit was er fährt


----------



## everywhere.local (6. April 2014)

also ich würde mich der mehrheit anschließen.
fahr am anfang flats, lern den scheiß richtig und steig später, wenn du willst, auf cleats um.
sicherheitstechnisch sehe ich eigentlich keinen großen unterschied. in 99% der fälle kommt man automatisch raus, da man instinktiv das bein beim sturz nach außen macht


----------



## Basti138 (6. April 2014)

> Es muss halt jeder selber wissen ,mit was er fährt


Eben, das seh ich auch so.


----------



## ksachi (6. April 2014)

ganz einfache sache, enduro downhill oder bike parks keine cleats da das bei einem möglichen sturz nachteilig wird! lange passagen mit langen anstiegen - cleats. meine meinung. bei einem sturz instinktiv ausklicken ist meiner meinung nach nur schwer möglich... grüsse


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## everywhere.local (8. April 2014)

wollen wir jetzt wieder eine cleats-beim-dh-diskussion starten? ich denke nicht. es gibt viele sachen, die dafür sprechen - das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Basti138 (8. April 2014)

Um DH gehts dem TE doch gar nicht...


Fahre selber Tour, Trail, Am.
Bin recht früh, mit 12 auf Haken und Riemen umgestiegen - Klickies gabs noch nicht
Bin aber froh drüber, weil ichs von Anfang an damit gelernt hab.
Man trainiert sich wirklich auf dem Oberschenkel ne andere Muskelgruppe an.
Hilft mir bergauf trotz Stollenreifen den Flatfahrern davonzuziehen und sogar auch bei technik.
Mag sein, dass jemand sagt, dass man Fahrtechnik nur mit Flats richtig lernt, aber es ist eben mein Fahrstil.
Flats mag ich nicht, aber Klickies auch nicht 
Jeder so wie er mag...


----------



## everywhere.local (8. April 2014)

ich denke, er hat einige brauchbare antworten erhalten und ich wollte ner "fehlinfo" vorbeugen, indem ich das mal versucht habe zu "korrigieren".


----------



## jan84 (8. April 2014)

Ich hab mit Klicks angefangen, bin die lange gefahren und super damit zu recht gekommen. Hab dann man Flats montiert (hierfür brauch man wie für Klickpedale auch immer passende Schuhe!) und fahrtechnisch nochmal nen deutlichen Sprung nach vorne gemacht. Hab ne Zeit lang öfter zwischen Klick und Flat gewechselt, mittlerweile bin ich wieder nurnoch auf Klick unterwegs, zum einen weils schneller ist, zum anderen finde ich gerade in grobem Gelände Klicks einfach sicherer, gerade wenn man erschöpft ist.
Die Zeit auf Flats möchte ich nicht missen, auffm Hardtail hab ich gelegentlich noch Flats drauf, auffm Cyclocrosser bin ich ausschließlich mit Flats unterwegs. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## everywhere.local (8. April 2014)

jan bringts auf den punkt.


jan84 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Klicks angefangen, bin die lange gefahren und super damit zu recht gekommen. Hab dann man Flats montiert (hierfür brauch man wie für Klickpedale auch immer passende Schuhe!) und fahrtechnisch nochmal nen deutlichen Sprung nach vorne gemacht. Hab ne Zeit lang öfter zwischen Klick und Flat gewechselt, mittlerweile bin ich wieder nurnoch auf Klick unterwegs, zum einen *weils schneller ist, zum anderen finde ich gerade in grobem Gelände Klicks einfach sicherer, gerade wenn man erschöpft ist.*
> Die Zeit auf Flats möchte ich nicht missen, auffm Hardtail hab ich gelegentlich noch Flats drauf, auffm Cyclocrosser bin ich ausschließlich mit Flats unterwegs.
> 
> Grüße,
> Jan



würde aber dennoch mit flats beginnen (aus besagten gründen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. April 2014)

Hab sehr früh mit Flats/Plattform angefangen (BMX) und diese auch die ersten Jahre auf dem MTB gefahren.
Seit ca 1995 aber nur noch Klick.
Wer weiß..vielleicht kommt auch wieder mal eine Flat Zeit.
Letztendlich ist es müßig hier Empfehlungen auszusprechen.
Jeder muss seine Erfahrung dazu *selbst* machen.


----------



## jan84 (8. April 2014)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> jan bringts auf den punkt.
> würde aber dennoch mit flats beginnen (aus besagten gründen)



Ja richtig. Wie geschrieben haben die Flats bei mir auch sehrsehr viel zu ner ordentlichen Technik beigetragen.


----------



## whitewater (8. April 2014)

Mal 'ne blöde Frage: Warum lernt man Fahrtechnik ohne Klicks besser? Wie genau verhindern Klicks das Lernen einer ordentlichen Technik?



ksachi schrieb:


> bei einem sturz instinktiv ausklicken ist meiner meinung nach nur schwer möglich


Nach meiner Erfahrung zwar schon, aber ohne Gewähr


----------



## CubeFan1998 (8. April 2014)

Ist nur ne Vermutung: ich denke, weil man durch das schnellere absteigen da man ja keine feste Verbindung hat und deshalb vielleicht mutiger ist sag ich mal

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MrMapei (8. April 2014)

Das frage ich mich auch immer wieder, wenn ich so etwas lese ...


whitewater schrieb:


> Wie genau verhindern Klicks das Lernen einer ordentlichen Technik?


Definiere mal einer: "ordentliche Technik"


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. April 2014)

Versteh die ganzen Argumente nicht:

Wer mit Klickpedalen fährt, vor allem im groben steilen, nassen und wurzeligen Geländer, der ist sogar gezwungen sich eine
gute Fahrtechnik anzuschaffen, denn man kann und will ja nicht ständig absteigen, Fuß rauslehnen und mit Klickpedalen legt man sich grad als Anfänger garantiert mal schneller aufs Maul.

Daher fördern Klickpedale eine gute und saubere Fahrtechnik. Meine Meinung.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## GoingDown (8. April 2014)

Mit Flats lernt man Sachen wie den Bunnyhop besser, weil man da ja nicht fast beliebig ziehen kann wie mit Klicks.


----------



## hulster (8. April 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> und mit Klickpedalen legt man sich grad als Anfänger garantiert mal schneller aufs Maul.
> 
> Daher fördern Klickpedale eine gute und saubere Fahrtechnik. Meine Meinung.
> 
> ...



Heißt also je öfter man sich mit Klickies aufs Maul legt, desto besser die Fahrtechnik. 

Geil - ich geb ab jetzt Fahrtechnik-Kurse. 

Ne mal im Ernst. Das man sich, selbst wenn man grundsätzlich an Klickies gewöhnt ist, auf dem Bike erstmal öfter langmacht ist ja richtig erkannt.
Von daher fördern Klickies aber mit Sicherheit nicht die Fahrtechnik, da die häufigeren Stürze erstmal für ein Verlust an Selbstvertrauen und übervorsichtiges Verhalten sorgen. Keine gute Voraussetzung um sich fahrtechnisch weiter zu entwickeln.

Für mich ist der Zusammenhang andersrum. Wenn man sich einen gewissen Fahrtechniklevel angeeignet hat und diesen sicher beherrscht, dann kann man auf Klickies umsteigen und die Vorteile mitnehmen, wenn mans braucht.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. April 2014)

GoingDown schrieb:


> Mit Flats lernt man Sachen wie den Bunnyhop besser, weil man da ja nicht fast beliebig ziehen kann wie mit Klicks.



Bunny Hopp ist ja immer das Argument, aber das kann man vernachlässigen, wenn man dafür den anderen Kram lernt.


hulster schrieb:


> Heißt also je öfter man sich mit Klickies aufs Maul legt, desto besser die Fahrtechnik.
> 
> Geil - ich geb ab jetzt Fahrtechnik-Kurse.
> 
> ...




Fahrrad fahren können ist Voraussetzung. .

Mit Klickpedalen fährt man erst mal vorsichtiger, damit hat man auch die Möglichkeit langsamer und sauberer zu fahren.
Unarten wie absteigen, Fuß raus und dergleichen werden unterbunden und man gewöhnt sich erstmal nicht direkt die schlechten Sachen an. 

Aber was weiß ich schon, scheint als hätte ich in 23 Jahren MTB, kleiner Rennzirkus, etwas BMX, Skatebording und so nix gelernt.
Macht Ihr mal, jeder Jeck is anders, jeder wie er will. Wie im Swingerklub, alles kann nix muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoingDown (8. April 2014)

Ob Fuß rausstellen jetzt schlecht ist köntne man natürlich auch noch diskutieren 

Aber du hast recht, jeder wie er will.


----------



## tomtom1986 (8. April 2014)

Ich würd jetzt auch nicht sagen das man mit Clickis ne schlechte Technik hat. Man hat einfach ne andere Technik. Nen Runden Tritt bekommt man mit Clickis einfach besser hin. Bunnyhop muss man mit Flats lernen. Da be- und entlasten des Bikes ist auch verschieden bei Flat vs. Clickis. Es ist am Anfang sicher empfehlenswert mit Flats zu lernen vor allem Technische Sachen da man einfach schneller von dem Pedal runter ist. Später mal Clickis probieren und sehen ob man sich anfreunden kann damit. Liegt nicht jedem sollte aber mal getestet werden denn wenn man klar kommt hat es auch seine Vorteile. Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile und ist beides absolut wert es zu testen.

Aber wie schon oft geschrieben anfangen mit Flats dann mal Clickis Testen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. April 2014)

GoingDown schrieb:


> Ob Fuß rausstellen jetzt schlecht ist köntne man natürlich auch noch diskutieren
> 
> Aber du hast recht, jeder wie er will.



Nein, Fuß vom Pedal nehmen ist immer schlecht, man verliert Kontrolle.

Einschränkung zum Thema: Was ist die Disziplin? Freeride oder Dirt mit Klickpedalen.

Da wir von einem Anfänger sprechen, wird es wohl um "normales" CC Touren gehen > Klickpedale.


----------



## tomtom1986 (8. April 2014)

Ach ja und Dirt ist so ziemlich die einzige Disziplin wo ganz klar Clickis ausscheiden. Da nur Nachteile


----------



## jan84 (8. April 2014)

Leute kommt doch mal von dem Schwarz und Weiß weg. Es gibt Fahrtechnik-Vollpfeifen die nur Flats fahren und Fahrtechnik-Götter die nur Klick fahren (letzteres weiß ich nicht, wird aber statistisch hinkommen ). 

Man ist mit Flats zu einem Fahrstil der auf Körperspannung und Be- und Entlasten des Rades basiert gezwungen. Mit Klickpedalen bleibt das Rad einfach an den Füßen. Mit Klicks kommt man mit nem Schweinhop auch über viele Sachen drüber, da geht dann bei vielen einfach die Motivation flöten nen ordentlichen BunnyHop zu lernen. Einige Techniken (langsames Fahren in extrem schwerem Gelände, aggressives Kurvenfahren bei dem man einfach gelegentlich auf der Nase liegt oder nen Fuß setzen muss um nicht zu stürzen, ...) sind mit Flats viel schneller und sicherer zu lernen, auch weil der Kopf freier ist. 
Ich kann sicher mit Klicks fahren, bin der Meinung, dass man IMMER sehr schnell raus kommt wenn es sein muss, aber manchmal ist es trotzdem zu langsam, bzw. man verliert durchs Ausklicken unvorteilhaft die Balance... Beim Springen kann man sich mit Klicks schlechter vom Rad trennen wenns sein muss... Hier sind Flats für den Kopf ungemein hilfreich. 9/10 Leuten die das nicht nachvollziehen können haben/wollen sich einfach nicht auf Flats einlassen, oder die Thematik hat für diese einfach keine Relevanz, weil die Situationen nicht vorkommen. 

Wenn ich mich in meinem Bekanntenkreis umgucke haben alle Klick-Fahrer (das sind viele und da sind auch richtig gute bei) die sich auf Flatpedale eingelassen haben dadurch fahrtechnisch einen deutlichen Sprung/ deutliche Fortschritte gemacht. 

Das muss man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht daran festmachen was jemand mit dem Bike vor hat. Sobald es ins Gelände (weg vom Asphalt geht) kann man mit Flatpedalen das meiste besser lernen als mit Klicks. Ob man es will ist ne andere Frage.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Arcbound (10. April 2014)

Ich muss auch sagen, jetzt, wo ich versuche, mehr und mehr Fahrtechnik zu lernen, würde ich mir öfters mal Flats wünschen. Zum Beispiel beim Hinterrad-Versetzen ist es mit Clicks einfach zu einfach dann doch an den Pedalen zu ziehen. Ebenso dann beim Bunny-Hop usw. Ich denke früher oder später werden ich dann zumindest zeitweise auch mal auf Flats wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ron101 (10. April 2014)

Man muss vieleicht mal noch erwähnen, dass es sinn macht, um mit Flatpedals zu fahren, auch einen dafür geeigneten Schuh zu verwenden.
Normale Turnschuhe haben da für meinen Geschmack, eine zu biegsame/weiche sole, auch wenn z.B. Vans mit dem Waffelsole ein geeignetes Profil aufweisen find ich die zu weich. Mir passen die 5.10 am besten.

Ich fuhr ca. 15 Jahre die Kartoffelsacktechnik mit Klickis, man hält ja sowieso an den Pedalen.
Seit einigen Jahren nur noch mit Flats und 5.10 unterwegs und ich möchte nicht mehr zurück.
Aber eben kommt immer auch drauf an wo und was man fährt.
Jedem das Seine.
Rennrad würd ich nur mit Klickies fahren wollen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## F4B1 (13. April 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ich fuhr ca. 15 Jahre die Kartoffelsacktechnik mit Klickis, man hält ja sowieso an den Pedalen.


Naja, ganz so drastisch würde ich das nicht sehen. Klar, wenn es nicht weiter technisch ist, kann man sich besser erholen. Auf Wurzelteppichen oder Steinfeldern stürzt man aber ohne Körperspannung auch schnell. Zumindest mit den Starrbike und auch noch mit den Hardtail (da ist es zugegeben nicht mehr so extrem). Wie es mit dem Fully aussieht, weiss ich nicht. Hab noch nie auf einen gesessen, zumindest nicht im Gelände.


----------



## pndrev (13. April 2014)

Fully macht's einfacher, aber mit entsprechender Körperspannung kann man trotzdem schneller reagieren, merkt wann das Bike an seine Grenen kommt und kann es abfangen... Geht natürlich auch mit Klickies, aber lernen dürfte mit Flats besser sein.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. April 2014)

Das Thema dürfte jetzt erschöpft sein, oder?
Die wichtigsten Aspekte wurden beleuchtet und der Rest ist schlicht Praxis.


----------

